# I hate taking my boots off.. how bout you>>



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't like going to houses where the Indian or Pakistani like people live. They are so hard to deal with and they always want you to take off your boots. I use the shoe bee boot covers and all other home owners are usually super stoked that I am respecting their dwelling by doing so. I put my boot covers on the other day like I usually do at this guys front stoop, when he asked me to remove my boots before coming in. I assured him that the covers would protect his carpet and flooring. He insisted that I take them off before coming in. So I did so. When I stepped in his house It was filthy and smelled like curry hardcore. He led me to the entrance of his basement to show me his faulty sump pump. When I got to the base of the steps I looked to my left to find half of his basement covered with water and a sump pit all the way in the corner in the deepest spot. I turned to the man and told him I need my boots and will not work on any thing and get my feet wet. To make matters worse the breaker box was above the sump pit. I said no way and proceeded to leave. The Home owner called my boss and said I was disrespectful, lucky for me he doesn't like them either.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a more extreme example.....the booties ( almost spelled it bootys)usually work...socks in water isnt for me.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Tell your boss you were thinking of him when you didnt want to get injured and sued


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I too use shoe booties. I tell them I can't work without my safety shoes. If i drop a tool on my foot i can break it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey my co says steel toe boots and booties...

That's the way it is...

You want your plumbing fixed or, not...

Mine works...


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm... a basement full of water? Not only am I putting on my work boots, but I'm ALSO gonna put my 5-buckles on over them. Maybe the second pair cancels out the first. 
But if i have to take them both off each time I have to go to the truck (which I'm sure will be several times ) I'm gonna take my time, and make sure that 30 minute pump change-out takes me 2 hours.

Seriously, I have NEVER had anyone object to the boot covers, plus it makes me feel like I'm a big-wig surgeon.
I have a couple of surgical centers that I test bfp's in, and each time, I have to put on the sterilized monkey suit. Instead of throwing them out like they say, I save them for tear-outs on higher profile jobs or Halloween costumes.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What I do in these situations,

Is I take my boots off, put on foot booties and I'll walk outside with those on. 

Most if not always, they are always clean homes for those people, which I like. 

I'd rather deal with the inconvenience of taking the shoes off as opposed to working in homes where even wearing boots, the house is so dirty that breathing air inside is unhealthy. :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I wear my boots or shoes, I doubt I will do more damage to the customers floors than I can clean up in a few minutes. If the floors are cleaner when I leave than when I got there, and the problem is solved my job is done.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

For the initial inspection of the job I take my boots off assess the job, if it's going to be a mess or need foot protection I will tarp out my work area and path to outside...other wise if its a simple faucet our toilet repair...something basic with no wet floors I would rather work with my shoes off...its more comfortable plus the homeowners will love you for it...


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

On the other hand though if the carpet is jacked and looks like they don't own a vacuum cleaner I don't bother...at that point I'm more worried about protecting my feet over their floor


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Went to do a punch list on a brand new luxury home when I was a cub. You would have to know the journeyman I was working with to really appreciate this. LOL 

He was the old School type, bib overalls and kinda ruff and gruff. Short, stocky and kinda waddled side to side while chewing on an unlit stogie.

Anyways we get to the door and other tradesmen were there as well. All their shoes lined up neatly on the porch. Frank knocks on the door and the lady of the house answers. In his gruffiest voice he says "Yeah plumber" the lady asked us to remove our shoes. He waddled a couple times, removed the stogie and declares "LADY, when my shoes come off my pants go with them"  LOL I was mortified and removed my shoes he walked on in. She never said another word.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Went to do a punch list on a brand new luxury home when I was a cub. You would have to know the journeyman I was working with to really appreciate this. LOL
> 
> He was the old School type, bib overalls and kinda ruff and gruff. Short, stocky and kinda waddled side to side while chewing on an unlit stogie.
> 
> Anyways we get to the door and other tradesmen were there as well. All their shoes lined up neatly on the porch. Frank knocks on the door and the lady of the house answers. In his gruffiest voice he says "Yeah plumber" the lady asked us to remove our shoes. He waddled a couple times, removed the stogie and declares "LADY, when my shoes come off my pants go with them"  LOL I was mortified and removed my shoes he walked on in. She never said another word.


That sounds like the Master I trained under. Loved working with that guy! Wish he was still alive.


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> Went to do a punch list on a brand new luxury home when I was a cub. You would have to know the journeyman I was working with to really appreciate this. LOL
> 
> He was the old School type, bib overalls and kinda ruff and gruff. Short, stocky and kinda waddled side to side while chewing on an unlit stogie.
> 
> Anyways we get to the door and other tradesmen were there as well. All their shoes lined up neatly on the porch. Frank knocks on the door and the lady of the house answers. In his gruffiest voice he says "Yeah plumber" the lady asked us to remove our shoes. He waddled a couple times, removed the stogie and declares "LADY, when my shoes come off my pants go with them"  LOL I was mortified and removed my shoes he walked on in. She never said another word.


I would love to just tell some people how it is, and if I owned the company im sure I would tell more people how I feel, but in this day and market I am so happy to have a job I will almost subject myself to any conditions. I do understand there is a line and I won't cross it and I can only hope that the boss man will understand in all those circumstances. Thanks for the reply>>


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Personally you don't want those kind of customers. I worked on a house pro bono two weeks ago. Didn't have any booties so I took off my shoes in the three season porch. What a mistake. When I had to go down to the basement to turn off the water the cax box was overflowing with crap, bugs and everything else. I bet I tracked more chi...t in the house from my sox than if I had left my shoes on. Needless to say I through out my new socks when I got home ish!


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

*They asked me to take off my boots here too, not happenin!!!*

Here is another house that I had to draw the line. The filth line you see on the toilet and side of the tub is cat spray. My breath was taken away from me when I walked in the house.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

falloutman22 said:


> Here is another house that I had to draw the line. The filth line you see on the toilet and side of the tub is cat spray. My breath was taken away from me when I walked in the house.


That place needs to be burnt down... :yes:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you kidding me! I wouldn't do it and I wouldn't expect anyone who works for me to either. WTF can't keep a house how are they to pay the plumber?


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That place needs to be burnt down... :yes:


 With those tooth brushes exposed like that I bet their teeth are as brown at the counter..oh that's right they probably don't cleaned them either if they have any


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OSHA rules in most states stipulate that work boots must be worn at all times.

No exceptions.

I'd look up those rules, print them out and laminate them to the back of your clipboard.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

falloutman22 said:


> Here is another house that I had to draw the line. The filth line you see on the toilet and side of the tub is cat spray. My breath was taken away from me when I walked in the house.



I've told you....stay out of my house!

Seriously, that's just disgusting. And considering what we all do for a living, that says a lot.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hate to say it, I've worked in far worse.

What you do in these scenarios like this?


Ask the customer for towels, paper towels, newspaper, anything.

Drape over the toilet, drape over the tank, lay it over the tub,

over the floor, where your tools are. 

Look them dead center when you ask, interrupt them rudely and say "if you want me to work in these conditions you're going to make them favorable for me."

They know it's bad, you avoid asking then you got yourself to blame for dealing with it without protecting yourself.

And I surely am not bringing anything off my truck to throw away because of the condition. 

I've worked in homes where the water has been turned off for 3 years.  

Crap in the toilet looked like solid black concrete. He was throwing his urine out the back door. Wasn't taking baths.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I use an indoor outdoor mat ,,,, like old Astroturf . It's the first thing that goes in the door and then the homeowner watches as i scrub my boots . THEY LOVE IT !!!! I only use the boot covers if asked . They are too easy to slip and lose a knee or ankle while carrying heavy stuff !


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

falloutman22 said:


> When I stepped in his house It was filthy and smelled like curry hardcore.


 Back when I was still an Apprentice the Boss sent me to an Indian Restaurant (Slurpee Indian, not Casino Indian) to repair a commercial dishwasher -- The three compartment sink was filled to overflowing with dirty dishes, pots, pans and bakeware and there were three overflowing garbage cans under the pre-rinse sink.

I stuck my head under the dishwasher and found maggots crawling around on top of the buckets of chemicals -- I got up, puked, puked some more and then puked some more until the dry heaves damned near broke my sternum and walked out.

To this day the smell of curry makes me gag.

I've seen some really foul things in restaurants since that day, but nothing nearly as foul as that dishroom.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Cal said:


> I use an indoor outdoor mat ,,,, like old Astroturf . It's the first thing that goes in the door and then the homeowner watches as i scrub my boots . THEY LOVE IT !!!! I only use the boot covers if asked . They are too easy to slip and lose a knee or ankle while carrying heavy stuff !


 I keep a pair of Converse Chuck Taylor High Tops in my rig for trim-outs.

Technically they aren't work boots, but they at least pay lip service to the OSHA requirement for mid-calf work boots.

And they're soft soled and aren't as likely to leave scuff marks on finished hard wood floors.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont take mine off, unless..................


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Bill said:


> I dont take mine off, unless..................


 
Yeah, me neither. Drop a bowl on your foot just one time while your boots are on the front porch and you won't take your boots off again......


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Hate to say it, I've worked in far worse.
> 
> What you do in these scenarios like this?
> 
> ...


Ya I have been in worse also...I always have a box of 4 mil in my truck for this kinda work...I had a job this morn for a restaurant in the kit fixing the drain next to the grease trap...it was a total mess...in one of those tight back corners that never get cleaned, anyway I cut a strip of 4 mil fixed the drain and got my check and was still clean enough to hold my baby boy when I got home...


----------



## falloutman22 (Sep 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Hate to say it, I've worked in far worse.
> 
> What you do in these scenarios like this?
> 
> ...


The boss man tells me that all jobs can be done for the right price so what I do is when these killer disgusting ones come up I ask him to come meet me at the job. I tell him I am uncomfortable with the working conditions and ask him to talk to the home owner or tenant. He usually honors my wishes and tells them to improve the conditions or just find some one else. As long as I have worked for this company we have never been hurting so bad for work that we couldn't turn down a job or two.. Some folks think it is normal to live like that and have no knowledge of what a normal home is like.. When lots of animals or young children are involved in that level of filth I take it to the next level and call the Health Dept. and or Animal control to start the wheels turning to remedy the problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> OSHA rules in most states stipulate that work boots must be worn at all times.
> 
> No exceptions.
> 
> I'd look up those rules, print them out and laminate them to the back of your clipboard.


 



I believe you are 100% correct. If you remove shoes, that is like removing safety equipment. I have heard workers comp can deny a claim if you get injured without wearing shoes.


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

I always keep a clean pair nike's to change into.I have pussy feet and I never walk on hard surfaces without shoes or slippers.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I left an apprentice at the fab shop for a couple of hours to groove some 4" and 6" sched 40 spool pieces while I went to the supplier to get some Vic fittings and clamps etc. When I came back I couldn't help but laugh as he was working in socked feet. He explained that his brand new boots needed some break in time and the pain was unbearable. As he was telling me this, he wasn't holding back on his piece (you know those $hitty roll groover attachments that engage in the Ridgid 300) and the piece walked out of the groove on him and crashed down about 3" from his toes. It then slid forward on the roller stand and crashed down flat on the floor, narrowly missing him again. About 16' of 6" sched 40 carbon probably weighs about 400 lbs and he would have been in serious trouble!

I don't do service or any resi for that matter, but there are alot of guys that like to leave their hard hats, vests, glasses and even some guys leave their boots in the lunch trailer and walk out through the constr. Site without. 

Not this guy, not ever.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I take my boots off for No One! But I do wear shubee boot covers in every home, and believe me the customers notice it, especially the ladies. Next time you go on a call and the customer answer's the door watch their eyes and see if they don't quickly glance at your feet. If it's raining I wear the waterproof booties from Shubee.
I love the reaction I get when I'm on a call with another contractor and he walks in with his dirty boots and I stop at the door to pull on my booties, the customers eyes widens and the other contractor acts embarrassed.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I carry plenty of rags and shoe covers.
It takes one little sad mistake and you are in trouble.
A co worker of mine took off his boots to wade in some water in a basement and stepped on a nail.That little error cost him 4 days off.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've worked in homes where the water has been turned off for 3 years.
> 
> Crap in the toilet looked like solid black concrete. He was throwing his urine out the back door. Wasn't taking baths. [/QUOTE
> 
> What kind of work were you doing where the water had been off for 3 years?...:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> DUNBAR PLUMBING said:
> 
> 
> > I've worked in homes where the water has been turned off for 3 years.
> ...


----------

